# 
. 
 -             .     : 
   2008    1  -  ().  ,  2008     500 .. . ,  1  2009    300 . . 
 -2,3, -,   ,  .  2  2009 , ,        . ..  2008    400 . .,   1  2009    250 . .   2  2009,              2008 100 . .   1  2009. 50 . .  . 
: 
1.        "    "? 
2.        (  2 . 2009.)? 
3.    ?         ... 
 , ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

1. ,   ,  -,  .
2.    ,  ,      ,   .
3.   ,   ,  -  ,   ,  - ,   .    ,     .

----------

Svetishe,   .
,   ?    ?
 :  4  2008.        ,   .             ?

----------


## Svetishe

,         .
, ,     ,        ,      .  ?

----------

...  
  ,         -  ?

----------

